# Strip mine lake



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jun 11, 2012)

the buzz bait worked again. (edit) This bass was caught in a strip mine lake. It hit at 6:30 in the morining. There was a small cove off of the main lake. There was a single log sticking out of the water in the middle of this cove and I threw a 3/8ths white buzz bait about four feet past the log. I make sure that the buzz bait is moving back towards me as it hits the water so there is no splash. About two feet past the log, the bass hit. It was released after the picture.


----------



## Gear Dog (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow talk about a pig, nice job


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jun 18, 2012)

I edited the above post. I figured I should explain how I caught it and not just post the picture.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice fish, but even nicer picture - very vivid, no harsh shadows, fish looks shiny. Congrats to the photographer!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't see the picture....must be a photo host that's blocked here at work.

Sigh.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 21, 2012)

You really shoud be working Chris. Not Playing. He He He. Seriously it's a really nice fish,Chris.


----------



## dyurisich (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Charlie, anywhere around the Braidwood/ Coal City area? Nice fish!


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Jun 26, 2012)

This strip mine lake is near Annawan, Illinois. It is a private club that I have belonged to since the early 70's. We try to camp out there every weekend during the summer. the lake is narrow but long. Half of the lake is private and hardly ever fished. Most of the people out fishing are fishing for blue gill and crappie. There is only a few of us going after the bass. I like it that way. Last weekend I caught two bass that were almost the same size as the picture and a fair amount of 12" ones. This Friday evening we are headed out for a weeks vacation there but the temps are going to be quite hot. It doesn't seem to bother the fish but it slows me down during the heat of the day.


----------



## Kochy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ha! Me and a buddy went up to a remote strip mine lake and fished a bit, he only caught a dink though, but atleast we know its there though. We had a good time, We found a crap load of beer cans for scrap, a 55 gallon barrel full of em.


----------

